# Cervelo S3 > Dogma.



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there,

I am thinking of moving back from a Cervelo S3 to a Dogma as the compact geometry and shape is proving hard to ride for me. Spec wise I would look to run it sub 16lb which is doable but was wondering if people are finding the Dogma as stiff as Cervelo frame-sets?

On the whole, I have yet to read a bad word on the Dogma.

I was running an FP3 which I thought was a truly great bike.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

get a Prince instead. the Prince rides a little smoother. to be honest, it is hard to feel the difference between the Prince and Dogma, but, there is defintely a difference. is it worth the extra money? it might be if you have to have the best of the best.

i had a Cervelo SLC-SL ( like the S2) and it was too stiff. i know Cervelos are great in technology, but, the italian design and geometry is way above the Cervelo for me. i am a Colnago Fan so, i will stick to what works for me.
I had a Pinarello Paris and it was a great bike. I've ridden both the Prince and Dogma and they are both smoother than the Cervelo S series. they descent better and handle better in my opinion.

i have friends that have the Prince and Dogma and they say the same thing, the Prince is a smoother ride.

i might even get one (Prince) now that they are starting to come down in price.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well a good day today as I picked up my Dogma - finished in Petrol. Its a lovely frame.

I sat and stared at it for four hours today, sipping a cold one in the garden. I had a 200 mile round trip to pick it up, but happy days. I will post pictures in the coming week. 

Finish wise its superb. Flat matt finish, best china tea cup carbon and the usual benefit of Pinarello styling. I love the whole asymmetrical design even the Dogma writing in bold on different tubes. I had a good look at Di2 as well. That stuff is mad. Amazing but early days and lots of money!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

do post up pics of the petrol...i've seen it on their site but would like to see it in more real setting it looks really cool

congrats


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool will do. Been doing my research. I am now thinking along the lines of - 

*54cm Petrol Frame.
Dura Ace 7900
Zipp 303 or 404 Tubs or clincher or Dura Ace 7850, again clincher or tubs.
Fizik Arione Carbon railed saddle
3T ErgoNova Ltd Carbon Road Handlebars
3T ARX LTD Stem
Look Keo Carbon
Elite Carbon bottle cages*

RED is another possibility again, but I am preferring the quiet drive train of Shimano over RED, but it may be the fact that RED is slightly noisier on the S3 due to the carbon, the tear drop tubing and the cabling. In a bit of a quandry really on what to do. The other thing to consider is a PRO Vibe integrated bar and stem as this is Shimano made and would suit the shape of the Dura Ace shifters. I had pro vibe gear on my FP3 and it is seriously stiff, if a little heavy.


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

Congratulations! I have one too. I would describe it as a seafoam green instead of the greyish color shown in the catalogs or website. Not a particularly "fast" color, just very cool. That said, I just built up a Team Sky Dogma. 

redrider


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

redrider; that is truly a funkadelic color...i like it! seems like you have frames laying around all over


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

I know you already bought one, but i just wanted to say, that the dogma is much smoother than the s3.


----------



## redrider (Jun 21, 2004)

This was my original Dogma. A 469 White/Silver. I love white bikes, but just couldn't keep it clean to save my life. 

redrider


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

redrider said:


> Congratulations! I have one too. I would describe it as a seafoam green instead of the greyish color shown in the catalogs or website. Not a particularly "fast" color, just very cool. That said, I just built up a Team Sky Dogma.
> 
> redrider


Yeah, shes definitely part Bianchi in the colour-way.


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

redrider,
When I grow up, I wanna be just like you.


----------

